# Unknown fish killer



## superj92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys! This is my first post, and I'm relatively new to keeping a tank. I have a ten gallon tank, and I recently got a 29 gallon from my friend that I wanted to make planted tank with a faux rockwall background. I created the background using hydraulic cement on foam and allowed it to fully cure. Than I siliconed it to the glass. That was about 2 months ago. Since then I Have tried twice to complete the nitrogen cycle, but ended up killing my fish. I have tested the watermyself, and have taken it to stores to have it tested, all of which have told me everything is a.o.k. My question is, does hydraulic cement give off any chemicals,even after being cured, that could poison my fish? And if so, what can I do to clean it so that it won't anymore? I've heard of people using cement in their tanks without problem
Thanks!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I just Googled "hydraulic cement" and it did not look like a material that I would use in a tank. My guess is either it is the hydraulic cement that is giving off something that is poisoning your fish, or you just have horrible luck keeping fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you use cement in the tank, it has to be covered in a clear coating to prevent leaching. So I would imagine its the cement killing your fish.


----------

